# Question About Lubrication.



## Ed.James (Apr 6, 2017)

I bought these Tyco "Midnight Special" on Ebay. One is just a shell, the middle does run but is missing some parts and the bottom one runs and is fairly complete--missing it's horn. Both motors make a high pitched squealing noise. I tore one apart and got it quieted down with a drop of light oil on each end of the armature shaft. 

What should I lube the gears and axles when I put it back together? Will oil or grease on the axle shafts prevent it from getting power? Would dielectric grease work on the axles? 

Also the drive gear --the one on the armature- is quite loose,it actually fell off when I laid the motor on it's side. Would a small drop of thread locker secure it? Thanks.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Hello,
I am also curious to see what others are using.

LaBelle makes lubricants specifically for each part of the loco but are kind of pricey.
http://www.con-cor.com/Labelle.html

I have heard about folks using synthetic ATF as a lubricant, Vaseline petroleum jelly on gears, etc.
Anything containing petroleum will harden over time but not an issue if you are going to clean and re-lube on a regular basis, Also...
Be sure you only use lubes that are compatible with the plastic/nylon parts you are lubricating or they may cause damage over time.

From what I have read the debate is still going on as to what to use and what not to use so I use whatever works and gets the job done.

You want to lube sparingly, a drop is plenty, allow any excess to drip/drain and then clean the area with rubbing alcohol or CRC QD Electric Cleaner, you do not want any lube to get on the wheels, wheel pickups or commutator/motor brushes or the track.

After lubing I usually run the loco back and forth on a test track then re-clean the wheels before putting it on the layout.

I have had good luck with a small drop of Gorilla Glue to hold parts together, Super Glue does not work well for me, again, IMO use what works.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Never Ever to both vaseline and the 3in1 in your first picture.

You want to grease the gears and oil everything else. Just a tiny drop is plenty... so much so that I wouldn't even use the dropper tip on a regular container, but use a toothpick or pin dipped innthe lubricant to apply it.

Both LaBelle and Hob-e-Lube are good, widely available brands.


----------



## Ed.James (Apr 6, 2017)

NAJ said:


> Hello,
> I am also curious to see what others are using.
> 
> LaBelle makes lubricants specifically for each part of the loco but are kind of pricey.
> ...


Thanks for the link. After making my post here I later saw a video on Youtube where the Labelle products were mentioned but I haven't yet checked them out-- but will.


----------



## Ed.James (Apr 6, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> Never Ever to both vaseline and the 3in1 in your first picture.
> 
> You want to grease the gears and oil everything else. Just a tiny drop is plenty... so much so that I wouldn't even use the dropper tip on a regular container, but use a toothpick or pin dipped innthe lubricant to apply it.
> 
> Both LaBelle and Hob-e-Lube are good, widely available brands.


Actually didn't use the 3 in 1 and since reading this I won't. I did use some Yahama valve oil( small bottle with green cap) on the armature to stop the squeal the motor was making.It had a smaller applicator tip than the 3 in 1.

Oil on the axles is fine for now?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been using plain 5W20 motor oil for my trains, it works just fine and is dirt cheap.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

For grease white lithium grease is what I use. Just a little bit, though. A 1 pound tub is $4.49 at O'Reilly's auto parts and will last you a lifetime of model railroad lubrication, I don't care how old you are.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've been using plain 5W20 motor oil for my trains, it works just fine and is dirt cheap.


This. Drain what is left in the bottle into a smaller container (invert the bottle and let it sit for a bit). One oil change will give you enough free (salvaged) lubricant to last for many years.


----------



## Ed.James (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks Gents!


----------

